# I can not speak Korean



## vivee

I want to write "I can not speak Korean. How can I get your reply/response". So I searched google and tried many translator website. Finally I got this sentence ... 

"나는 한국말 못해요. 어떻게 귀하의 회신을 받을 수 있나요."

Is it OK to use this sentence? And what does it actually mean?

Thank you.


----------



## Park Chung-hee

It's correct. But it would be better if you say: "나는 한국말을 못해요. 어떻게 하면 귀하의 회신을 받을 수 있나요"


----------



## vivee

Thank you very much. 감사합니다. ^__^


----------



## alohaoe

"나는 한국말 못해요. 어떻게 귀하의 회신을 받을 수 있나요."
It's OK.

but 귀하 and 회신 are sino-Korean words and makes the sentence sound a little bit awkward, because you say you don't speak Korean and use high-level sino-Korean terms.
Most Koreans will understand, though.
I'd rather recommend this: "나는 한국말 못 해요. 어떻게 하면 답장을 받을 수 있나요?" (답장 is more common)

Tip: You don't need to say you/your or I/me/my at all times in Korean when the hearer is able to find out who you are talking about.


----------



## vivee

Thank you alohaoe. That was very helpful.


----------

